

Ask HN:  Which category in the app store has the highest median profit? - amichail

Any ideas?
======
lacker
You probably can't get this exact number, but maybe you can find a proxy.

Why do you care about median profit? Are you thinking about producing a large
number of median apps? The median for any category seems like it would be some
meaningless low number like $10.

------
joeld42
Medical apps.

